# Scales



## Winterrider (Feb 11, 2019)

Need to purchase a new scale, preferably one that goes to 1/100 gm and oz also. Mine only goes 1/10. Tried the penny test, just bounces between 2 and 3 grams. Not very reliable for small weights. What is everyone using in moderate price range?


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 11, 2019)

Can't see a link or a pic. Holly...


----------



## Preacher Man (Feb 11, 2019)

indaswamp said:


> Can't see a link or a pic. Holly...


Weird, it's showing up on mine.

Here's the link: click here


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 11, 2019)

Thanks Preacher....must be the adblocker that is blocking the link to amazon.


----------



## JC in GB (Feb 11, 2019)

https://www.aliexpress.com/wholesale?catId=0&initiative_id=&SearchText=scale

Aliexpress has lower priced stuff but slower shipping.


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 11, 2019)

indaswamp said:


> Thanks Preacher....must be the adblocker that is blocking the link to amazon.



Yeah, Inda, my Adblocker stops many ads on SMF. Like the link Holly posted.
If I suspend it, I can see the ad.


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 11, 2019)

I use a 1-2 punch. I have a scale (Digital, Stainless Steel) for up to 11 pounds (5 Kilogram). Kilo, Pounds/Ounces
I often just use a plate and a dry waxed paper on it for meats. But the bowl is nice for many things as well.
And for Cure, or other small scale work, I use a reloading scale (Digital). 750 Grams. Grains, Grams, Ounces.

*Those two right there cover everything I need.*

My reloading scale also came with a 50 Gram calibration weight to check it.


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 11, 2019)

Holly2015 said:


> This is what a lot of us use.


Thanks Holly 2015

That is the one I was looking at prior to posting. Ordered..



SonnyE said:


> I use a 1-2 punch. I have a scale (Digital, Stainless Steel) for up to 11 pounds (5 Kilogram). Kilo, Pounds/Ounces
> I often just use a plate and a dry waxed paper on it for meats. But the bowl is nice for many things as well.
> And for Cure, or other small scale work, I use a reloading scale (Digital). 750 Grams. Grains, Grams, Ounces.
> 
> ...


 Thanks Sonny, I do have a digital that will cover me up to the 11# range also. Was just lacking on small scale accuracy.


----------



## old sarge (Feb 11, 2019)

I have an OXO plastic tray modelfor outdoors cooking.  My wife has this one for kitchen use.


----------



## old sarge (Feb 12, 2019)

Holly2015 said:


> The OP is looking for a low value scale that displays to the 1/100th of a gram.


My error.


----------



## ironhorse07 (Feb 12, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> Heck yeah, I finished my last batch off at the four and half month mark,  the heat/spice had just finally infused throughout the eggs.
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/253315/chiles-take-on-sriracha-pickled-eggs/20#post_1679335





Holly2015 said:


> This is what a lot of us use.



X2 on this one, I even got an extra one on a lightning sale once. Use it for small sausage batches all the time.


----------

